# Bearded or netted?



## Stickman (Feb 22, 2013)

hey guys,
A friend of mine has been planing to get a small to medium sized lizard for a while. He has finally decided to get some sort of dragon which he has narrowed down to be either a netted or bearded dragon. so which is better for a first time keeper?


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 22, 2013)

Bearded dragons are probably better.
They are easier to feed and available everywhere


----------



## reptalica (Feb 22, 2013)

Netted for mine. Had a beardie. Great animals don't get me wrong but they r like Commodore's. Everyone has one.

Now we have 4 x Netted's.....and haven't looked back.

Either way u will be happy.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Feb 22, 2013)

Depends what he wants it for; for something to watch and observe natural behaviour then get a netted. They are a species best reserved for a display enclosure with minimal handling in my opinion. 

If he wants a pet to handle then get a bearded. The reason they are like Commodores is because they are tried and proven, great handlers, easy to care for, etc. Will cost slightly more to feed and needs a bigger enclosure but more benefit gained from keeping it for your average first time owner.


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 22, 2013)

I would say bearded dragon as no one wants there first dragon to be a show piece they would for sure wanting to be handling it.


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 22, 2013)

Sometimes common can be boring but in this kind of case, there is (as mcloughlin mentioned before) a very good reason for them being so common. They are, and only a fool would deny it, a stand out captive pet lizard. If your friend wants a great handler and something with a heap of info about, a beardie is an unbeatable option.

Central netteds are a great animal too however they are harder to get your hands on but still pretty easy. They are not as big (which for an active first lizard can be somewhat harder than something with a bit of size IMO. (this may not play any role in the decision though) and whether this is good or bad for your friend, they have a relatively short life expectancy if I remember correctly.

Best of luck with the choice and the lizard!


----------



## stimigex (Feb 22, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Sometimes common can be boring but in this kind of case, there is (as mcloughlin mentioned before) a very good reason for them being so common. They are, and only a fool would deny it, a stand out captive pet lizard. If your friend wants a great handler and something with a heap of info about, a beardie is an unbeatable option.
> 
> Central netteds are a great animal too however they are harder to get your hands on but still pretty easy. They are not as big (which for an active first lizard can be somewhat harder than something with a bit of size IMO. (this may not play any role in the decision though) and whether this is good or bad for your friend, they have a relatively short life expectancy if I remember correctly.
> 
> Best of luck with the choice and the lizard!


We have had quite a few that exceed 9 years of age! There are plenty around if you know where to look or who to ask!


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 22, 2013)

stimigex said:


> We have had quite a few that exceed 9 years of age! There are plenty around if you know where to look or who to ask!



9 years is a pretty good number for a netted. But yes they can live for that long and longer but in comparison to say a beardie they dont live all that long, however as I said, maybe the bloke doesnt want a very long lived pet. Yeah they are widely available but again when compared to beardies, you see "central beardie" on nearly every second for sale post lol. not quite, but getting there. Anyway, up to him. Whatever takes his fancy.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 22, 2013)

central beardies are fairly common as they make great pets,are easy to handle and easy to feed,if you want something a little different try pygmy beardies,not quite so common but still great pets and can be kept in smaller enclosures if space is a problem


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 22, 2013)

netted dragons are the best lizards to keep.
bearded dragons are hell boring when adults! just sit on a log all day and crap.
netteds are active as hell and very entertaining! Espicially during bathing and feeding time!


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 23, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> netted dragons are the best lizards to keep.
> bearded dragons are hell boring when adults! just sit on a log all day and crap.
> netteds are active as hell and very entertaining! Espicially during bathing and feeding time!



I have to disagree netted dragons are boring as hell with no personality.


----------



## dragondude (Feb 23, 2013)

Answer to the op's question.
Both lizards are great for a first time keeper.
We're not comparing beardies or Lacies. That would be a different story.
It's up to your friend what he likes the most for a pet.
Not up to us.
Hope this helps.
Good luck : )


----------



## reptalica (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah....lacies r as boring as...............................................................................................


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 23, 2013)

Hahaha just tell him to go with what takes his fancy. Both are great lizards. Beardies aren't boring as hell just..... um....... lazy as hell.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 23, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> I have to disagree netted dragons are boring as hell with no personality.



cant tell if sarcasm or not lol


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 23, 2013)

Everybody here is talking about beardies being better for handling? Netteds are awesome lizards for handling, not a problem to handle at all.


----------



## Tiesto (Feb 24, 2013)

I own both beardies and netted's and i don't really favour one over the other. I handle my netted's just as much as my beardies, and i never had a problem, at first the netted's usually like jumping off your hand but if you handle them enough they quickly get tame and grip onto your finger.

The one down side with Beardie's are it's poo.... it can really stink up the place and you usually have to clean it instantly, also a beardie eats much more than a netted.


----------



## Shotta (Feb 24, 2013)

is it me or do beardie's poop always stink after they've had crickets and woodies dusted with calcium and vitamin powder


----------



## reptalica (Feb 24, 2013)

I find the key to handle netted's is not to restrict them in your hand. I hold them in my open palm and whilst this may sound risky, I am very selective as to where I handle my netted's.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> is it me or do beardie's poop always stink after they've had crickets and woodies dusted with calcium and vitamin powder



I don't have a problem with beardie poop stinking.
My little ones don't stink but the big one does although he always lets me know he wants to go by headbutting the glass so I can take him outside


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 24, 2013)

beardy poo is disgusting, but beardies are awesome.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 24, 2013)

I owned Beardies for a few years, same as Netteds, I ended up selling the Beardies and keeping the Netteds (I will never sell my Netteds). The reason I sold the Beardies was, even though they are tamer when handled, I found all they do is sit around, eat heaps and poo just as much lol, the Netteds on the other hand eat and poo a lot less and are much more active - something which personally appeals to me much more.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 24, 2013)

ive never seen my netteds hide during the day. always running about and scratching the glass. how people can rather big things that sit on logs all day than them has me confused!!!!!!


----------



## DarkApe (Mar 2, 2013)

i personally do not like netteds but they are great little lizards in there own way. I have owned them in the past and sold them all(best thing i did) and replaced them with some Hypsilurus boydii(best dragon ever) if i was u tell your mate to get Hypsilurus boydii if he wants something amazing


----------



## Dragons_Lair (Apr 10, 2013)

I too started out with bearded dragons but after discovering netteds have never looked back. Ok they may cost a bit more than beardies and not live as long but they have loads of personality and unlike beardies are active their whole lives. In groups of three or four they are very entertaining and most can be handled quite easily once they begin to trust you. I have found the best times to handle netteds to be immediately after feeding, and first thing in the morning just after the lights come on and they are still cold where they will happily sit in the palm of your hand to leach the heat out of you. Having said that, they can be handled other times as well provided they are in the mood for it and it’s always a good idea to do so in a quiet area away from distractions or anything they may perceive as a threat. In my experience even the more skittish and unpredictable ones usually calm down a lot after they are a year or so old.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 10, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> i personally do not like netteds but they are great little lizards in there own way. I have owned them in the past and sold them all(best thing i did) and replaced them with some Hypsilurus boydii(best dragon ever) if i was u tell your mate to get Hypsilurus boydii if he wants something amazing



Boyds are not good for first timers


----------



## bigjoediver (Apr 10, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> Boyds are not good for first timers



And depending what state you're in may well be on advanced license. They are in SA.


----------

